
PayPal Freezes Donations to Bradley Manning Defense Fund - audreyw
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/paypal_freezes_donations_to_bradley_manning_defens.php
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Related:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2259673>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2259787>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2259195>

